# [rant] have you already encountered someone you won't trade with again?



## Lazaros (May 3, 2020)

i don't think this fits into the ACNH rant thread, and i'm unsure if one already has been started elsewhere, but i'm curious:
*has anyone on here run into a trading partner (whether onsite or offsite) that they definitely won't trade with again?*​
'cause, i had an experience like that yesterday - two, to be exact.
i'm not going to touch on the first one, but the second one still makes my blood boil:
i made a listing offsite for a sought-after DIY item i was selling. generally, i let my buyers choose their own price because overcharging them just feels wrong and i personally don't really know what to sell them for. anyways, my buyer came to my island and i don't really wall up my airport area because i can't find a nice way to incooperate it with my island, because my res. services is so close and i also trust people. maybe that was a mistake. they didn't take anything because i literally had nothing on the floor, but they asked me if they could visit my leif - to which i responded with yes, because they generally were really nice. while they were busy buying shrubs and stuff, i went off to my cranny to go get a shovel because i was doing some gardening around the plaza area and that thing had just broke - aaaand i thought i could trust them. mistakes were made. they basically took off before i could get back, were nowhere to be found and hadn't asked. they also didn't respond to any of my messages i sent them ingame/via discord. at this point, i was pretty much pissed and close to losing it - until i saw them re-surface around my cranny and them just taking off to my airport. when they had left, they finally replied to my discord messages, saying that they looked around my island, looked at my shops and "went into my house for inspiration" ... which are all things i never allowed them to do and generally speaking, i know it's my fault for being too trusting to begin with, but honestly, what gives? sometimes i really think human decency is lost on some people. if they had asked, i wouldn't have said no, but they just didn't, and frankly, it pisses me off.
after i told them, on discord, that i did not appreciate this kind of behavior and also stated why, they chose to ignore this instead and complimented my island which ... yeah, no. 

has anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (May 3, 2020)

i think the best is to ignore them and leave a negative review. theres a ignore button somewhere when you click on someones profile so you won’t have to encounter them again


----------



## kjetta (May 3, 2020)

I mean, sure it wasn't good practice of them to wander around your island without permission, but it's also not good practice to leave someone you don't know unsupervised (even if was to just grab a shovel at the Cranny). 

Like @thatveryawkwardmayor says, if you don't want to trade with them elect to ignore them in future, but maybe learn from the mistake. It doesn't take physical barriers to ensure you know where a visitor is at any point.

A side note, I elect to confirm with any visitors through Discord that we will use Discord to communicate whilst they're on my island. It might be however that this person was engrossed in the game and therefore missing your messages on Discord.


----------



## raqball (May 3, 2020)

Yes.. I invited people to come sell turnips (I had a very high price) for free. No fee and no donations wanted. I even put a notice to not shake and take the fruit off my trees or pick my flowers. One guy shows up, sells his Turnips then proceeds to shake all the fruit off my trees and take them..

I left negative feedback and put him on ignore so I don;t ever make the mistake of inviting him to my Island again...


----------



## Katie97 (May 3, 2020)

It would be nice if everybody just had the courtesy to ask but I wouldn't get worked up about it, it's just a game so don't let it affect you negatively


----------



## Asarena (May 3, 2020)

I'm sorry you had to deal with a bad visitor. Thankfully, my trades have all been pretty straightforward so far, so I haven't encountered anyone like that yet. The people just came, we traded, and then they left. There was one time where Celeste was near my airport and someone asked if they could talk to her, which I allowed, but they left right after talking to her. There have been times when I was visiting another island and another visitor did questionable stuff though, so I'm definitely cautious when I have visitors.


----------



## haramura (May 3, 2020)

It sucks this happened to you, but I think it's fair to make the assumption that so many people - especially on Discord - are playing AC for the first time due to the life situation we're all in right now. So I don't think people really know or understand the social norms of visiting an island to trade. While I would never personally do those things when visiting an island, I can also see why someone (especially someone who is younger) might not know any better, or think it's impolite.

Still, it's no fun when it happens. Hope your trades are better from here on out!


----------



## moonolotl (May 3, 2020)

gosh thats terrible! im generally a very paranoid person and so as soon as someone i dont know bolts off without asking im closing the game lol


----------



## Miss Misty (May 3, 2020)

I'm sorry you had that happen to you. Playing online with people you don't know seems very precarious. I'd leave negative feedback and ignore the person from here on out. They might be young or new to the franchise, but if they're old enough to be playing online then they're old enough to apologize when the host of an island they visited is annoyed at them for something they did. Just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Munyo (May 3, 2020)

Yes. But nothing bad ever happened during my trades, but some people make me wait very long times for some reason. Like I understand life circumstances > Animal Crossing, but please just tell me what's up and such instead of having me wait for very long periods of time and not knowing what's happening. Also... When someone's trading recipes... I hope they understand that I have orders to go through and cannot wait for them to learn the recipes on my island. I just don't ever say anything to people and always leave positive reviews because I don't want to be rude.


----------



## Lazaros (May 3, 2020)

thatveryawkwardmayor said:


> i think the best is to ignore them and leave a negative review. theres a ignore button somewhere when you click on someones profile so you won’t have to encounter them again


unfortunately it was an offsite trade, so nobody from TBT was involved, but yeah. i made sure to block them and definitely won't allow them back on my island. </3



kjetta said:


> I mean, sure it wasn't good practice of them to wander around your island without permission, but it's also not good practice to leave someone you don't know unsupervised (even if was to just grab a shovel at the Cranny).
> 
> Like @thatveryawkwardmayor says, if you don't want to trade with them elect to ignore them in future, but maybe learn from the mistake. It doesn't take physical barriers to ensure you know where a visitor is at any point.
> 
> A side note, I elect to confirm with any visitors through Discord that we will use Discord to communicate whilst they're on my island. It might be however that this person was engrossed in the game and therefore missing your messages on Discord.


thanks for the input! yeah, it was my own mistake, one i definitely should learn from. 
the fun thing about it is, while we never agreed on a communication method, they only asked me things over discord. when i asked them stuff ingame, they also weren't in the cranny or ables, so they would have seen it and didn't respond. though, as stated above, they just won't be allowed back on my island and have to look for someone else if they wish to trade.



Katie97 said:


> It would be nice if everybody just had the courtesy to ask but I wouldn't get worked up about it, it's just a game so don't let it affect you negatively


i totally get what you mean! i just had a pretty crappy day overall yesterday, so that ruined my mood even more, and i'm still kind of sour about it. thank you for your kind advice, though!

also, thank you to everyone else for their insight and kind words as well! ​


----------



## Sicariana (May 3, 2020)

I've really only experienced people either not getting back to me in a timely manner or at all. If you don't want to trade anymore, just lmk instead of leaving me hanging.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 3, 2020)

luckily not , but i almost got scammed in another site for trading , i was selling an item for some nmt and someone on discord wanted the item , however , their discord seemed suspicious for some reason , and when i saw the profile of the person in that site , it had reviews about how they are a scammer.

also for the sake of god , please do not let people alone in your island , always follow them until the trade ends , no matter how nice they may look.


----------



## moonbox (May 3, 2020)

I'm sorry this happened to you, luckily doesn't sound like they did any serious damage!

Do you think maybe you were interacting with a kid? some of the ones I've seen on AC are just... somewhat clueless and unintentionally rude. They have enough savvy to make trades and such... Just be careful in general, we don't know for sure!


----------



## Khaelis (May 3, 2020)

Not yet, though I have been ghosted a few times on here, but that doesn't bug me much. I expect I'll run into someone a bit "bleh" eventually, though.


----------



## Biancasbotique (May 3, 2020)

if not happy with a session, I am more than glad to click on power button. problem solved he he


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (May 3, 2020)

there was a person on discord recently where i set up a trade where i was paying bells and they were giving me kk songs i needed. i got to a point where i was giving them a lot more bells than the songs were worth (like 250k for like 6 songs, i didn't want to bother asking to lower and they seemed pretty nice). all goes well until i got to register the songs and they gave me a song i specifically said that i had asked someone else to order for me and another song that i already had and hadn't asked for. i just ghosted them after that, like i get it if it was a mistake but if you can't go back and read some of the conversation again to figure out what i was looking for..? plus they messaged me again saying they had other songs (including one of the ones i had originally asked for!!), and i just felt like i couldn't trust them. like i would've probably ended the session but when i was checking which songs they had dropped i saw most of the ones i had asked for and figured the rest were fine...


----------



## Lazaros (May 3, 2020)

lazyrosy said:


> I'm sorry this happened to you, luckily doesn't sound like they did any serious damage!
> 
> Do you think maybe you were interacting with a kid? some of the ones I've seen on AC are just... somewhat clueless and unintentionally rude. They have enough savvy to make trades and such... Just be careful in general, we don't know for sure!


yeah, i'm glad too! i had picked my stuff up before they came over because i was cleaning up anyway.

and no, not really! they had a photo of themselves as their pfp on discord and they looked a bit older than me (i'm 19), so my safest bet is that they probably just purposefully ignored me, or genuinely didn't notice i was trying to contact them.


----------



## bobthecat (May 3, 2020)

I made the bad mistake of inviting 2 people at my island at the same time so when I thought both of them had left one had snuck off and was going around my island without permission (I don't mind if you wander but if you don't ask in the first place they're up to something sneaky ) I wasn't really paying attention till the next person came to trade and when they were leaving as soon as it was about to finish loading the other person obviously dc on purpose annoying both me and the girl who had to come back because it didn't save for her.

I normally leave a lot of full stacks of wood and other material around my crafting area including gold! but luckily out of chance I had put this in my storage the day before. The only things that were left out were 50 customisation kits and my spare diys. (which they took) the spare diy are for my friends only so this is very rude and I was upset. 

I was very annoyed and felt it must have been a child or very young player that would do that because it's so petty and sneaky. It could have been a lot worse if I left my gold out. 

I thought it would be ok because they seemed very polite at first and the trade went fine with no issues. But please be careful and don't let anyone wonder around your island especially if they're being sneaky and dont ask you!


----------



## Aliya (May 3, 2020)

Yes I've had a few, but I can't recall if they are on here or not since I trade on a few different sites. It's just common sense/etiquette things like running off without asking after a trade, shaking trees, and leaving quietly/resetting everyone.

I am able to craft or order anything around my island. I am happy to help people out if they just ask!


----------



## Eirrinn (May 3, 2020)

I have only had this experience on nookazon so far. Messaged them on discord cuz they had pierce a villager that I’ve beeb wanting forever, took about 6 hours to respond but whatever time zones and stuff happen 
I finally go to their town and drop my nmt and then they end the session and I’m out of my nmt and no pierce lol

I tried getting him again from someone on here but apparently they tted on accident and kicked him out instead of going into boxes?? Idk lol 
I ended up getting roald so that’s good enough for me rn


----------



## Capablanca (May 3, 2020)

Ive dealt with two players I wouldn’t want to trade with again, one I crafted an item for and asked for igb for payment but they just took the item and left never paid.  The second person I traded with and they asked to look around, well I caught them in my pile of extra diy and they took one without asking and left


----------



## Altarium (May 3, 2020)

I've only ever traded with TBT users and have yet to run into any issues (during the entirety of NL and in NH). I'm not ruling it out, because you never know, but so far so good. I don't feel comfortable using nookazon, reddit or discord tbh. I've seen way too many scammers and greed.

Sorry that happened to you OP  I know I would've been quite upset


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 3, 2020)

Fortunately no, all of my trading experiences have been great so far. (except one trade which wasn't a scam or anything but it really irritated me due to the way they went about it, including implying that I was a scammer just bc they were impatient lol..)

I'm not looking forward to the day where I'm eventually going to run into a total jerk or a scammer but that risk always comes with trading with strangers online, so you gotta be careful. Sorry to anybody who's had negative experiences trading, 99% of the users here are really nice and trustworthy so it's mostly bad luck. Trading off of the TBT forums on the other hand is riskier due to the lack of feedback but I've also done a lot of trades on the TBT Discord and I've had no issues so far.


----------



## meo (May 3, 2020)

Yep, people that ghost me (especially if it's for items that were ordered/bought at my expense) are pretty much written off in the future. Which is awkward sometimes, because you would think they wouldn't come back to your future topics after doing it but they do. I guess they must do it regularly to where they don't remember who they did it to.

That's the one thing I don't like when I do a giveaway using turnip exchange. Because I can't block those people easily from being able to queue up. So, I probably won't use it in the future for that reason.


----------



## shasha (May 3, 2020)

Egh I had a bad experience today from someone on discord. I was having people round to catalog some furniture sets and it had all gone smoothly so far. But then this one guy came and immediately asked when they arrived to my island something like, how do I know that you're not scamming me. I then tried to explain that he could check his catalog after to see if the items were there and while I was typing my response, he hopped onto one of the mini islands I have on my entrance way and plucked a gold rose without asking! He literally came to make trouble and tried to distract me to steal! I told him that it wasn't cool, asked for the rose back and he refused and tried to take the furniture I had on the side. Thankfully I reset before he could take more but the behaviour just really annoys me


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2020)

It may have been an honest mistake. You're right, they shouldn't have wandered off without your permission, but they may not have traded much and therefore don't know proper trade/visit etiquette. 

It really comes down to how they react when you call them out for doing something you don't want them to do. Did they apologize? If so then it very likely was an honest mistake (I did something similar cause I was being an idiot and I did apologize; idk if the host forgave me but idrc). If they didn't apologize then I would definitely see that as being rude.

I'm very trusting with people and generally let them run around my town if they need to buy/sell stuff, but I'm also patient. If this happened to me I likely would have ended as soon as I couldn't find them for maybe a minute or so. Luckily I haven't encountered anything like this yet but I understand your frustration. When people steal stuff and then try to run off and not apologize then it's incredibly rude and disrespectful.


----------



## h1pst4r (May 3, 2020)

There's someone called King Lou from LALALAND scamming his way through Reddit. I've seen a tonne of threads about him and even a mod post, and it keeps going.


----------



## Silh (May 3, 2020)

Almost every trade I've done with people has been smooth. Though there was one time someone was trading and they did the same thing; they kinda just took off and ran around my town without asking xD They were saying "pretty town!" and stuff which is nice but i was worried D; If they had asked to walk around before hand I'd be ok with it so I can follow them xD But yah I want to trust people but im scared i'll get *that* person who does something bad so ;v ;


----------



## shasha (May 3, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> It may have been an honest mistake. You're right, they shouldn't have wandered off without your permission, but they may not have traded much and therefore don't know proper trade/visit etiquette.
> 
> It really comes down to how they react when you call them out for doing something you don't want them to do. Did they apologize? If so then it very likely was an honest mistake (I did something similar cause I was being an idiot and I did apologize; idk if the host forgave me but idrc). If they didn't apologize then I would definitely see that as being rude.
> 
> I'm very trusting with people and generally let them run around my town if they need to buy/sell stuff, but I'm also patient. If this happened to me I likely would have ended as soon as I couldn't find them for maybe a minute or so. Luckily I haven't encountered anything like this yet but I understand your frustration. When people steal stuff and then try to run off and not apologize then it's incredibly rude and disrespectful.


 Haha when I told him that it's not okay to take things without asking and that he should give it back, he just said that he couldn't drop it lol. Defo not an honest mistake, I'm also very trusting haha so it was bound to happen at so oh well


----------



## deleted (May 3, 2020)

With my Amiibo shop, I clearly state my one rule: do not advance past my airport area. I have a little squiggly path leading to my plaza and that’s where all transactions happen. So far they’ve all been very quick and I’ve even received tips! If someone did break my rule, ESPECIALLY if they had the nerve to shake all my fruit trees or enter shops without asking, I would just end the session, leave negative feedback, and not give them their order (I don’t take payment until the order is ready and they’re at my island for pickup). 

As sorry as I am for your experience, I can’t say that I’m surprised. Some people are so entitled...


----------



## marea (May 3, 2020)

So sorry that this happened to you! I dont feel comfortable yet to trade with others outside this forum. I saw the villagers i want sold somewhere else, but i would rather wait and get them from here because all my previous trades here went smoothly so far.


----------



## SarahsNY (May 3, 2020)

I had quite a few people over because someone was crafting a sought after item (cutting board). People were constantly coming and going, and it was super hard to keep track of everyone, even though I tried my best. Later I found out someone went to my shop before I had ever had a chnace that day, and bought two out of three large items without my permission. I had specifically instructed everyone to never leave my line of sight, but this person obviously didn’t care. I’ll never know what they bought or if I would have needed them for my own island!

Unfortunately I never saw who it was, but the nerve! I’ll never have more than one person over unless everything is fenced off. I’ve done so many trades onsite and off, and have never experienced something so rude.


----------



## tanisha23 (May 3, 2020)

The worst experience I've had is having to wait for someone. I was allowing folks to come to my town for a DIY recipe. I let them know that I would wait for them at the airport so that I could guide them to the crafter's house. I'm not too comfortable having people roam around my town if I don't know them.

Since I only let 4 people in my town at a time, for some folks, I, of course, couldn't respond to them immediately, but this person was actually the last person to respond to the post, and the last in my town was just heading out, so I went and sent them a dodo code soon after they asked if they could come. I waited for 15 minutes, and no one arrived, so I decide to shoot them a PM. 

I asked if I had already let them in my town already, b/c sometimes it's hard to keep track of people who have come and gone.

They responded to me immediately, saying they had not been in yet and asked if the person had stopped crafting. I responded to with no and then proceeded to wait only for them to not respond until 15 minutes later saying they were on their way.

I just don't understand how they had the time to respond to me immediately to ask if it was too late for them to come, only for them to have me wait again for them to respond that they were finally on their way.

If you see that it says I'll be waiting at the airport, and you know that you're busy, just let me know, I'll reopen my gates with a new code when you're ready.

I refrain from leaving negative reviews b/c nothing is really preventing them from negative reviewing me b/c they didn't like that I left them a negative review.


----------



## 5cm/s (May 3, 2020)

tanisha23 said:


> The worst experience I've had is having to wait for someone. I was allowing folks to come to my town for a DIY recipe. I let them know that I would wait for them at the airport so that I could guide them to the crafter's house. I'm not too comfortable having people roam around my town if I don't know them.
> 
> Since I only let 4 people in my town at a time, for some folks, I, of course, couldn't respond to them immediately, but this person was actually the last person to respond to the post, and the last in my town was just heading out, so I went and sent them a dodo code soon after they asked if they could come. I waited for 15 minutes, and no one arrived, so I decide to shoot them a PM.
> 
> ...


i feel this so much! i'm lucky enough that i haven't had any scammy experiences, but i've had plenty of experiences with people who wouldn't communicate. they're just hard to work with, and i end up wasting a lot of time (sometimes i have another trade lined up after them, and because they won't respond or are taking a while to come and don't have an explanation, i have to keep apologizing to the next person for making _them _wait. i wouldn't be as bothered if they just said "hi, i'm currently busy with something else, could we do this in 15min?" so i can let the next person go ahead of them). it just makes me reluctant to work with them in the future again.


----------



## Believe (May 3, 2020)

I haven't been scammed yet, but I've encountered plenty of people I have no interest in trading with again due to rudeness and an overall unpleasant experience.

Personally, I almost never leave negative feedback unless it was a truly awful / I got scammed because the feedback system is so heavily positive that bad ones really put a spotlight on both the giver and receiver.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 3, 2020)

I haven't really ran into anyone who I wouldn't trade with again. Usually I do just give stuff away for free, cause honestly? I just like being generous LOL I never care if anyone wanders my island, takes my fruits, or picks my flowers, cause really whats the worst that could happen? they'll grow back in three days and if I really care I can just TT to get them grown. 
However, if people want to do any of those things, I always ask that they tell me so I know. I've had really kind people and don't block off any of my island, though I do make sure I don't have any items laying around!
It does suck when people don't even ask, like if you wanna explore...just ask! the worst that could happen if the host could say "No".


----------



## kojuuro (May 3, 2020)

I've had some iffy experiences but none too terrible. Reddit is a bit hit or miss for me, but TBT has generally had really nice people! I'm considering discord, but I get a bit overwhelmed by how much is going on there.


----------



## Meowria (May 3, 2020)

I’m so sorry this happened to you.

I’m new to trading in animal crossing even though I’ve been playing since the beginning so I’m new to online play and haven't experienced anything bad. Luckily most of you people seem very trustable so I feel like I don’t have much to worry about.

It would be nice for everyone to just be nice and respect each other’s islands.


----------



## mayortiffany (May 3, 2020)

Not yet. I've been really trying to limit the sites that I trade on because some have much better reputation systems than others. There's basically no feedback system on the main ACNH discord, for example, which makes me very wary of trading there (as well as much higher prices for items!). As a result, I'd like to think that I'm having better experiences. 

TBT is a great place for trades because all posts can be consolidated in an easy place to find (but with DMs so you can privately talk and share DODO codes), there's plenty of trades but it doesn't move _too_ fast, and there's a good feedback system in place. The ACNH Exchange app is also good for turnip, island visits, and catalogue parties because you can see your place in line, it has a chat feature where you can talk to others in line, and there's also a feedback system. Both seem to have good communities, so I'm pleased with the trades I've done on both so far!

In general though, I do think there is a certain degree of responsibility and risk that you take on as a buyer, seller, or trader to protect yourself. In an ideal world, no one would be scummy, but the unfortunate reality is that there are players like that out there. It could look like monitoring your visitor's progress on your island, laying out ground rules and strictly enforcing them, fencing off areas or items you don't want visitors going, sticking to certain sites to trade, or avoiding any transaction that requires you to put your money/items down first without seeing the final product.


----------



## Ralsei (May 3, 2020)

Yes, 2 of them, I actually got scammed on the very first week lol, this person posted a thread looking for merengue, judy or marshal and they were offering Raymond, I knew something was off because they kept accepting every offer they got but I decided to take my chances anyway, they agreed to trade Raymond for merengue, (yes, I know it sounds like an obvious scam but in my defense I originally offered all 3 villagers they were looking for) and then after taking her  they deleted their reddit account, they were also so weird like they really wanted to send me his poster for some reason, I wonder if they were trying to send me a mean letter or something lmao. 

My second bad experience was with this guy who made a billion threads (again, on reddit) looking for the same villager, I offered him to them and told them I needed a bit of time to TT him out, they accepted but then someone else offered the villager and the OP accepted after telling them how other people "backed out", apparently this person didnt just accept my offer, he had like 5 of us wasting **hours** of our time to get the villager in boxes, just to take someone elses offer anyway, at least have the courtesy to let us know youre not interested, what a jerk.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 3, 2020)

I voted "Yes" for someone I would never trade again, but I like giving people the benefit of the doubt that there are more good people than bad. 99% people I've traded with are great, fantastic, amazing. But it's that 1% that really punctures a hole in your heart that makes you genuinely upset. It sucks, it really does, but remember that there's some really great people in this community and it's ok to look past it!

I enjoy trading in this community so much more than using Reddit or the discord because those streams seem so cutthroat and honestly makes me stressed. That being said, there's great people on all platforms so I wouldn't worry too much OP. Although the one person you traded with was rude and did stuff against general etiquette, I'm sure there are many more that are good. If it helps, stick to trading where you can leave reviews (such as here) and it'll generally weed out any poor behaviour


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 3, 2020)

SarishaACNL said:


> Haha when I told him that it's not okay to take things without asking and that he should give it back, he just said that he couldn't drop it lol. Defo not an honest mistake, I'm also very trusting haha so it was bound to happen at so oh well


Oh yeah, in that situation I would be angry too. That's when you just shut off the console to disconnext internet services before the game autosaves.

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



Ralsei said:


> My second bad experience was with this guy who made a billion threads (again, on reddit) looking for the same villager, I offered him to them and told them I needed a bit of time to TT him out, they accepted but then someone else offered the villager and the OP accepted after telling them how other people "backed out", apparently this person didnt just accept my offer, he had like 5 of us wasting **hours** of our time to get the villager in boxes, just to take someone elses offer anyway, at least have the courtesy to let us know youre not interested, what a jerk.


I had an experience similar to this where someone was like "Oh yeah I have [name] villager for you, I'll get her in boxes soon!" and then a whole day passed and I just waited and waited. Then they message me like a day and a half later and they're like "oh sorry about that I'm but irl, I'll get her in boxes" and then I _literally _never heard from them again. I eventually accepted an offer for the same villager from someone else who was much quicker in getting her to me.

I had to keep my game frozen on the same day for like 3 days straight waiting for that other person, because I had an open plot and didn't want it to be filled. It was ridiculous.


----------



## Capeet (May 3, 2020)

Yep, there's one person. Made me get a villager into boxes for them saying they had an open plot but then half an hour later they invited someone else in and had me hold their villager for more than a day. They apparently kept trying to make other trades to get said villager even though i had already promised to get her into boxes + later when they knew the villager was already boxed up. They eventually got her from someone else while i was busy for a few hours lmao. They also lied about what they were doing and generally misled me. I'm still angry at the complete lack of respect.


----------



## haramura (May 3, 2020)

Man, reading all these messages is a little upsetting. I'm sorry you guys had to deal with situations like those  It's easy to say "oh it's just a game" but it can be really hurtful to see people be so purposefully awful for such marginal gain.

It also makes me realize how lucky I've been; I've only opened up my island once, but I let people from the Nookazon discord server & here come and enter. Eventually I was waiting on so many people to come I started telling people if they didn't want to wait for the other people to show up they could go to the villager's house themselves, right by all my rare flowers. Thankfully everyone was wonderful & respectful, and not a single flower was harmed, but it would've sucked to find out later on.

I never thought about how the feedback system here could 'force' people into giving positive review because of how harsh the negative views are. I liked the feedback system because I thought it would hold people accountable, but it's easier to see how it's imperfect now. While I've never had an issue with Nookazon so far, I only use the discord, so I literally don't even see people's ratings before I trade with them (yikes!). That server is also so big it's really hard to manage, even reading messages is a heraculean feat sometimes. Still, I hope you guys managed to report everyone who scammed you :/ 

I dunno, it's just frustrating. Like obviously there are some kids in the mix I think, but people being obviously malicious, it's like, what's the point? It's just a game so just be a decent human being you know. You're scamming real people for pixels.


----------



## Uffe (May 3, 2020)

In New Leaf, yeah, someone came to my island. It was someone I thought I could trust, as this person was someone I got to sort of know. They went over to my perfect fruit trees, took the fruit off of them, gave me their fruit, and then left. I wasn't happy about that. Best thing to do from now on is just build a fence around your airport if you're inviting people.


----------



## swifterly (May 3, 2020)

I honestly don't really understand why people get upset when visitors look around their island without asking... I never would have thought to consider it rude, except for I saw tons of people complaining about it here so I now know not to do it.

Of course, this probably has a lot to do with the fact that NH is the first game where I've actually interacted with the online community. I've played AC since I was 7, but in WW and NL I only kept to myself or played with irl friends. In WW and NL, I can DEF understand why people wouldn't want anyone running off, because visitors could do wayy more damage.

In NH, though, I'm genuinely curious... Visitors can't destroy flowers, can't chop trees, can't dig fossils, can't take any items unless they were left lying on the ground... The worst that could happen is plucking flowers, stealing fruit, or buying a limited time item at Nook's Cranny. I guess I'm just wondering, is the panic more of a holdover from the online culture in past games, where visitors could do much more damage? oh and i also have literally no idea why someone would care if a visitor talked to their villagers

of course since i've learned it's a huge faux pas, i wouldn't do it when visiting. and i do understand some of the worry, since the one time i opened my island for free during a meteor shower, someone stole 31 customization kits I forgot I left on the ground :/


----------



## shirocha (May 3, 2020)

Somebody came over for a free DIY my villager was crafting, and asked to look in my shops as well. I said okay, and I was wondering what was taking so long until I heard the sound of them learning the DIYs I had left out T__T I had them in a fence, but I guess that you could still get in from the side.. It was Sad LOOOL


----------



## Sloom (May 3, 2020)

I have! I do a lot of trading, and so far have had 3 people try to scam me.

one of them tried to steal 30 star fragments from me when they promised gold nuggets in return, one of them tried to take my nook tickets and end the session before I could adopt a villager and the third tried to steal marshal from me without paying. I usually go into trades expecting/preparing for the worst and being ready to exit out. none of the scammers made it out successfully, luckily. pretty crappy humans if you ask me, plus there was basically nothing I could do about it since they just deleted their accounts after

on the other hand tho, so many people in this community are so nice. I've had 3 people offer 10-50 nook mile tickets as an extra tip when villager trading just for being late. I once went to buy black roses from someone for 50k each and ended up coming back with 36 black roses,  2 golden watering cans and 2 gold roses for free. and finally, I offered 150 nook mile tickets for Judy and a wonderful soul told me they felt bad and asked for just 50. 

suffice to say I've definitely had mixed experiences lol. but I would definitely say, don't let scammers put you off. just always be ready for them whenever you go into a trade and prepare to hit the home button and quit out. and if you're offering turnip/shop/free diy services definitely fence everything in or make sure there isn't anything good lying around so you can't have things stolen from you while you busy somewhere else lol


----------



## aericell (May 3, 2020)

swifterly said:


> I honestly don't really understand why people get upset when visitors look around their island without asking... I never would have thought to consider it rude, except for I saw tons of people complaining about it here so I now know not to do it.
> 
> Of course, this probably has a lot to do with the fact that NH is the first game where I've actually interacted with the online community. I've played AC since I was 7, but in WW and NL I only kept to myself or played with irl friends. In WW and NL, I can DEF understand why people wouldn't want anyone running off, because visitors could do wayy more damage.
> 
> ...



How I see it (aside from people stealing stuff off of the ground/plucking flowers) the key thing is permission. You let someone into your island to do a certain thing like talk to a villager to get a recipe, visit shops, etc., and that's all you expect them to do unless you express that you're okay with them wandering around. I personally don't mind if people want to look around, but I usually state that in my posts/messages. If you decide to do other things on someone else's island without their permission, it can be disrespectful.


----------



## voltairenism (May 3, 2020)

I didn't have any bad experiences in-game, just someone wandering around and asking me to give them everything they saw (it's okay though I just was very skeptical), but I wouldnt trade again with people that are very dry, talk in all caps or be like, very weird and robotic, idk. They make me feel like I'm lower than them, a broke noob that is begging for items.


----------



## Leela (May 3, 2020)

Stories like this make me wish you could see visitors' icons on the mini map. I'm thankful it's less common to have bad experiences here. I haven't really had one yet; sometimes visitors are still learning online etiquette, but having been there it's good to be gentle if it's an innocent mistake.


----------



## 0orchid (May 3, 2020)

Fortunately only good experiences so far  I only use this forum to do trades because I think the rating system helps vet scammers to an extent. Any time I've had a trade on my island they've asked to do anything outside the trad like shop. I do the same when I trade on other islands. I don't do a ton of trades so maybe I'm just lucky but I also think this community is 99% nice.


----------



## sunchild (May 3, 2020)

i've had mainly great experiences trading and hosting with people from this forum. the only negative experience that comes to mind is when i was hosting my island for a villager crafting DIY.. i left out a bunch of free DIYS i was giving away for anyone that needed them.. and one person just goes and grabs every single one without even so much as reading what they were which just kinda made me go :/
but thankfully i've had mainly good experiences with visitors.. if they came for something and wanted to look around my island or go to nooks i've always had people ask beforehand.


----------



## Darcy94x (May 3, 2020)

I once paid a girl 5NMT to get into her village to sell my turnips on a Saturday, she took the nooks tickets and ended the session


----------



## nammie (May 3, 2020)

Fortunately no, I mainly trade on tbt and reddit and since there's rating systems it's easier to tell when someone will be trustworthy imo... I've def heard a lot of mixed reviews on using sites like nookazon though!


----------



## LatenDale (May 3, 2020)

I feel quite lucky reading this thread. I've had over 80 people come to my island, I've let them run around and do what they like and so far no one's taken anything. No one's plucked flowers or shaken trees. I've had over 10 people recommend I fence off my money trees, but no one's shaken them anyway. I've never left anything out on the floor that wasn't part of the specific trade so no issues there. Multiple times I've had 4+ people on my island for Leif, Sahara or Celeste, no issues there aside from entering/leaving cutscenes. Admittedly, I've had no one from here or Reddit.

Pretty nice community overall.


----------



## Loreley (May 3, 2020)

This happened to me a few times already, but I believe they didn't mean any harm. I usually say yes to exploring/shopping if people ask, so I figure when someone ran off on my island, they rightfully assumed I would agree anyways. So they probably just didn't bother asking, because typing is so tedious. That's rude, yes, but I didn't have anything stolen so far. Some flowers were plucked once (one of each species, which didn't bother me that much since they grow back).

Overall, this didn't bother me that much. I traded again with some of these people and just stated that I was in a hurry and don't have time for them to shop or explore this time.


----------



## Pyoopi (May 3, 2020)

That's a weird person. I don't understand how people aren't nervous when entering someone else's island the first time.

Like when I appear for a diy and the host let's you run off to the villagers house, I'm always really cautious because I don't know their map layout. I don't want to run and I try to stay on paths (one time I had to cut through a flowery area because I lost the path, lol). 

I only had one visitor that disappeared like yours during a villager crafting session. I thought she was in my shops, but she seriously was gone. I think she was in my cliffs, probably fishing and while I don't mind that, just ask first. I'm not telepathic.

Then I said I'm ending the session because I need to leave and she pressed the (-) button without saying a word. It was strange but not worrisome.


----------



## purple_vixen (May 3, 2020)

I recently gave Zucker away (for free) to someone from here who said that he was their dreamie. I was scanning in Amiibos to get my own dreamies, so the same day as the trade, I was planning who my next campsite visitor would replace, and looking on the 'Looking for' thread to see if that helped me decide who to kick out. The same person was trying to sell Zucker there, then on the same board that Zucker had been adopted from. I can see the temptation to sell on a villager for bells and NMT, but it seems especially rude to do it on this site, where I am regularly posting, and will see. If they'd told me that they wanted Zucker to resell, I would have picked another home, where Zucker would be loved 

This person had no feedback, because they were new, and I left positive feedback after the transaction - they were polite and communicated well, turned up when they said they would. I have contacted the mods to ask if I can amend the feedback, but haven't heard anything back, yet. This has made me a bit wary of homing villagers to people who aren't forum regulars, or at least people who I have spoken to before, which is a bit sad 

Edited to add: Sorry - I should have added that I must have dealt with over 200 visitors/me visiting others since NH's release, and 99.9% of interacts have been really positive. It is just the odd person who takes things without asking or who steals whilst you're trading/cataloguing with someone else who spoils the experience for everyone. I know that I can trust most of you without having to fence off areas and follow you around, so I try to focus on the good that I see. I don't want to go the fence route, so now I only PM Dodo codes and try to keep track of who's visiting myself, rather than posting public Dodo codes or using turnipexchange. I do feel more secure using this site because we have a feedback mechanism. 

I am so sorry for everyone in this thread who had been scammed. I should have said that, too..


----------



## Manaberry (May 3, 2020)

Thankfully, all of my experiences have been lovely so far c: I only trade on this forum because the community here is super sweet. I've gotten many tips, compliments, and gifts and its overall been a really good time!! I don't think I would ever trust other places like the discord or Nookazon tho, they're filled with scammers ;v; my heart goes out to all of you that have had scammers and bad eggs, sounds awful!!


----------



## nyanicat (May 3, 2020)

Thankfully, I've never been scammed and generally everyone I have traded with on this forum and other forums have always been polite and nice! I did trade with someone before who was generally very rude and didn't even say hello or bye and that kind of left a sour taste to me, but that's the extent that I've dealt with. My heart goes out to everyone who's been scammed </3


----------



## johnstar (May 3, 2020)

I once had a buyer on Nookazon who wanted to buy 10 gold nuggets from me. I gave him my dodo, & when he arrived he tried to take them and leave through the "-" button. I quickly put my switch into sleep mode to prevent it from saving so he didn't even pull off the scam. I tried messaging him on discord afterwards and he blocked me, which I'm not gonna lie I wanted to rub it in how he failed to scam me and also ask him why he even tried.

Moral of the story: Be prepared to put your switch in sleep mode to prevent saving.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 3, 2020)

Thankfully, no. Outside of my friends (who I'd hope I wouldn't have problems with, lol), I've only traded with people on TBT, and things have been smooth with no problems. Generally the community here is very kind and trustworthy, so I don't have any concerns trading with people here. I have set up my own little trading area for when people do come to my island for trades, which has given me the option to just put up fencing to prevent anybody from going further into my island, but I haven't needed to do that so far. I also do make sure to be very respectful whenever I go to another person's island and don't stay there any longer than I need to be there for.

It definitely sucks to hear about the problems some other people have had, though. Always sucks to deal with people who don't play fairly and don't treat others with the respect they deserve. ):


----------



## idklol58258 (May 3, 2020)

yeah.. people have tried to scam me 4 times. its always the same. either they pick up my stuff and end session, or they pick up my stuff and leave. i error every time but its just.. why. its a game.


----------



## th8827 (May 3, 2020)

No, but I think that one person does not ever want to trade with me.

They said that I was being "rude" by suggesting that we do a trade on my island instead of theirs. I even stated that one of my villagers was crafting a rare recipe and I wanted to let them pick it up for free as a bonus.

I am still confused about what the problem was...


----------



## Khte (May 3, 2020)

Only once, but it was really frustrating. I was bidding off Ankha and one person was adamant on getting her- to the point of BEGGING me. I was nice and simply replied as calmly as I could that 'They would only get her if they had the highest bid'. When the bid got to 11mil bells they literally said "Listen, I'm not looking to be scammed. I've already gotten scammed once. I'm offering 8mil bells and some gold. FInal offer"... like... okay? Then withdrawal lol. I couldn't believe they redacted their 10mil offer to try and guilt me out of any higher offers. Then when I wasn't falling for it and told them the highest bidder was getting it, they tried to offer 12 mil.  Needless to say, I didn't accept their offer and told them that I didn't appreciate how they were acting and they had the AUDACITY to say "Dude really?" LIKE OK UHM, YOU'RE THE ONE BEING RUDE???


----------



## OctoLiam (May 3, 2020)

No because I don't trade on other forums, websites, etc. This one is pretty trustworthy but I don't let people around my island unless they ask and I follow them to make sure. Whenever I make a shop on here I always state "if you don't follow the rules that I have given then I cannot accept future transactions for you."


----------



## Mairen (May 3, 2020)

swifterly said:


> In NH, though, I'm genuinely curious... Visitors can't destroy flowers, can't chop trees, can't dig fossils, can't take any items unless they were left lying on the ground... The worst that could happen is plucking flowers, stealing fruit, or buying a limited time item at Nook's Cranny. I guess I'm just wondering, is the panic more of a holdover from the online culture in past games, where visitors could do much more damage? oh and i also have literally no idea why someone would care if a visitor talked to their villagers




I think a huge part of the initial issue is just that: fear from all of the potential damage that visitors could do on past games. Unless you are leaving items on the ground that someone could steal, there's literally nothing they can do to your town that would "ruin" it. The scams people are talking about here are one thing, but someone just taking a walk through your town? There's really no crimes they can commit. 

Having played new leaf, I totally get that fear, however. To the point I even feel nervous visiting someone else's town, like I don't even want to step off the path, or leave the sight of my host, because I'm nervous about making _them_ nervous. It all goes back to the days of the older games when an unsupervised visitor could absolutely destroy your town, and people would have rules posted in their threads like "if you leave my sight, I'll end the session immediately and the trade will be voided".

I'm far more laid back as a host than as a visitor. I encourage people to take a stroll through my town, talk to my villagers, visit the shops, see the sights, you know? But what we're seeing here is a clash of new players vs. old. There's a big part of the playerbase that is experiencing animal crossing for the first time and they honestly have no idea of the unspoken etiquette that's already been established by those of us who have played the older games.


----------



## Hirisa (May 3, 2020)

I have honestly never had a memorably bad trading experience on the Bell Tree forums (knocks wood) so I am pretty spoiled and am unlikely to trade anywhere else. I mean, sometimes I've received some passive-aggressive or pissy attitudes in trading threads when I've politely rejected an offer but that's as bad as it has gotten for me in all my years here.

That said, New Horizons has attracted a lot of new folks to the series and that means we can expect to have to deal with some bad apples while patiently showing the good ones the ropes of island/town etiquette.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 3, 2020)

only once, and it was actually my bad. I traded fossils and instantly ended session when they ran off, turns out they were checking something on their phone.

I apologized profusely but instead he chose to swear at me in discord to the point where I just blocked him.


----------



## Tiffany (May 3, 2020)

I haven't had an issue but truthfully I don't trade much. I have one friend I met here that I've been trading with since NL and she's awesome. She has helped me so much in getting items/diy and I try my best to help her in return. Her island is amazing too.


----------



## dragonair (May 3, 2020)

Recently I opened my gates and for 2 people. I specifically said not to wander off (because I had a lot of furniture and DIYs on the ground) and that the shops were straight ahead. As soon as they finished what they were doing both people booked it in opposite directions in my town without saying anything. Eventually they asked if they could your and I said no (I felt a little bad but I was pretty clear in my original post) and they left. It may have just been my paranoia but it triggered my anxiety so badly for the rest of the night so I just closed my thread.


----------



## Zura (May 3, 2020)

No, but I've heard a story from one of my friends that this guy was sending her love messages on discord after their trade. Something like "I miss us" after doing a small trade wtf?!


----------



## Khte (May 3, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I think a huge part of the initial issue is just that: fear from all of the potential damage that visitors could do on past games. Unless you are leaving items on the ground that someone could steal, there's literally nothing they can do to your town that would "ruin" it. The scams people are talking about here are one thing, but someone just taking a walk through your town? There's really no crimes they can commit.
> 
> Having played new leaf, I totally get that fear, however. To the point I even feel nervous visiting someone else's town, like I don't even want to step off the path, or leave the sight of my host, because I'm nervous about making _them_ nervous. It all goes back to the days of the older games when an unsupervised visitor could absolutely destroy your town, and people would have rules posted in their threads like "if you leave my sight, I'll end the session immediately and the trade will be voided".
> 
> I'm far more laid back as a host than as a visitor. I encourage people to take a stroll through my town, talk to my villagers, visit the shops, see the sights, you know? But what we're seeing here is a clash of new players vs. old. There's a big part of the playerbase that is experiencing animal crossing for the first time and they honestly have no idea of the unspoken etiquette that's already been established by those of us who have played the older games.


I'm honestly VERY grateful about how NH is much friendlier to unknown visitors- with the 'not destroying flowers', no mass holes, not messing up custom paths. But there are a few things that could really mess up the host. Even the 'small' things the previous user mentioned like buying out items from the shop that the host might want, Or shaking fruit trees, or even running/picking flowers can be very detrimental to the island. It may seem small, but some of these things take days to fix if the host doesn't TT. Needless to say, a very upsetting thing to happen. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if the host is cross-breeding or just breeding in general, even though flowers cant be totally destroyed, the flowers won't breed if they aren't in bloom. So that's already a 3 day wait to attempt any cross-breeding with those flower(s).

Or Even if a villager is moving out- if the random visitor talks to them they could snipe that villager they might be selling or wanting to give to a friend.

Or they could have bell trees... and gosh I know I tried to make a bell tree farm and got totally paranoid anytime someone visited my island.

I've taken large precautions to prevent things like that by checking my shop and buying anything I want beforehand, digging up my important flowers or blocking them off with fences, and the same with bell trees. But it's still a lot of extra work that the host shouldn't have to do when being kind enough to host people.

I'm generally pretty lax with visitors on my island- not caring about where they go or what they do, but I can see why people are very strict on it. it is pretty unfortunate that it is deterring people from trading/visiting other islands though out of fear.


----------



## Mairen (May 3, 2020)

Khte said:


> I'm honestly VERY grateful about how NH is much friendlier to unknown visitors- with the 'not destroying flowers', no mass holes, not messing up custom paths. But there are a few things that could really mess up the host. Even the 'small' things the previous user mentioned like buying out items from the shop that the host might want, Or shaking fruit trees, or even running/picking flowers can be very detrimental to the island. It may seem small, but some of these things take days to fix if the host doesn't TT. Needless to say, a very upsetting thing to happen.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if the host is cross-breeding or just breeding in general, even though flowers cant be totally destroyed, the flowers won't breed if they aren't in bloom. So that's already a 3 day wait to attempt any cross-breeding with those flower(s).
> 
> ...



You've brought up a lot of great points! I think these things were kind of on the back of my mind as I was making my post, but they never came forward enough for me to address them. I'd like to say I didn't mention them because unlike with New Leaf, most of those things actually aren't permanent damages. Of course it's still highly inconvenient if someone were to take fruit from trees without asking or run through flowers and slowing progress of growing hybrids (I'm not a time traveler, so I could certainly relate to that >.< ), but they are still things that will eventually be okay again.

However, I didn't think about money trees! And regarding shops, I personally do my shop visits right away during the day to see if I find anything interesting. I don't jump right into trading or visitors first thing. But I can also understand if there's something in a shop that someone can't buy right away because it's too expensive, it would be awful if a visitor bought it instead!


----------



## xara (May 3, 2020)

i’m sorry you had a bad experience - my experiences have typically been positive during both my time playing new leaf and me currently playing new horizons. i think the only experiences that i’d consider to be not-so-great are the circumstances where the person i’m trading with responds to me very sporadically and is hard to get ahold of or where i go to someone’s town for a trade and they start inviting their friends over to play. obviously people should play with their friends but at least wait until i leave so we can complete the trade without any distractions/delays? i’m also not all that comfortable with people randomly showing up when i was led to believe it would be a one-on-one trade and i wasn’t informed that other people would show up. it’s one thing if it’s for other trades but like i said, if you’re gonna invite your friends over to play and goof around, either inform the trader of the situation or wait until the trade is complete ;u;


----------



## Noctis (May 3, 2020)

Not yet and I hope I never do. I did have one in new leaf though. I ended up switching the wifi off on my 3ds. Generally everyone I've traded with so far I've had no problems with but if you don't think I wouldn't get nervous or anxiety starts I would be lying. 

From trading with users on nookazon (while I feel offended because I would never do anything but I know there aren't nice people in the world) I've learned that a good idea is to block the airport entrance with a stall. they drop the item on one or both sides, pick them up and pay or vice versa


----------



## staticistic1114 (May 3, 2020)

acnh discord (not tbt) is really sketchy and full of scammers tbh and i only go there to sell and *always* fence or i go their island instead

if by some miracle i decide to buy something, in which their prices are straight-up absurd, i usually ask for proof of possession before actually proceeding with the transaction

thank god people here are nice and haven't had any trouble even without fencing


----------



## Raz (May 3, 2020)

I haven't hosted a ton, but I had a good number of visitors already. Some of them are here on this thread; a few of them came to my island in the last two or three days. 

I never had to fence anything. One thing I sometimes do is to tell them to follow me to a villagers' house, or I simply post the directions to said house when I pm them, so they don't get lost. 

Also, I often give people freebies and allow them to shop freely. I won't tell them to do that only when there's a bunch of people waiting to come get the diy, as that would slow down the process for everyone. 

As a visitor I always try to stay near the host, unless they explicitly say I'm free to wander around. I learner my AC etiquette playing NL on gamefaqs with people as old as I am, and even though I don't need to be as careful with visitors/when visiting as I had in NL, that etiquette is already hard coded into my brain.


----------



## juneun (May 4, 2020)

The ACNH Discord has its fair share of incredibly nice, understanding people, but also a lot of people who rub me the wrong way despite nothing bad actually happening in my trades? It might be the very attitudes of some on there who seem to treat ACNH as a business rather than a game? Maybe I'm just overthinking things.

I've had people I've traded with who seem surprised I'd give things away for free and others who demanded things from me and then back up and act like nothing happened.

Like any other community, there's all different types of people, but I think the fast paced nature of Discord is both a pro and a con. You can interact with so many people in one day, but then it becomes easier to bump into unsavory people.


----------



## Meira (May 4, 2020)

Luckily I haven't encountered any bad situations. I'm usually quite cautious and sometimes check out people's profiles to see what they've been up to around the forum if I haven't seen them before


----------



## Babylon (May 4, 2020)

I have been turned off the online stranger stalk exchange market for good. The host was really organized with messaging and fencing but they were so incredibly rude! Someone had connection issues and the host was on a witch hunt trying to figure out who kept crashing the session. He was accusing people one by one and demanding they fix their internet. Ugh it was awful especially because I’m so non-conflict.
This was a TBTer who posted their turnips and I just ignored them so I’d never accidentally deal with them again. It just seems wrong to abuse your guests verbally over something as small and unintentional as internet connection.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 4, 2020)

I've never had a bad experience with trading in ACNH/ACNL; well except for this one time during New Leaf where I traded TBT to buy IGB, and the person never got back to me. I think they were super busy in real life or going through something, so I just left it.

Other than that, I've always had an average to great time trading, visiting, hosting. And I think it's all due to this forum. I trade nowhere else.

At least the only damage people can do is shaking fruit trees and plucking flowers, which can be grown back. Scams I believe are possible to avoid by being quick with the sleep mode button. I can't really speak to trading villagers in NH though, haven't done that.


----------



## lieryl (May 4, 2020)

i don’t think i’ve had a bad experience yet but it sucks that happened to you. i host on here and discord mainly for celeste and i can say i do trust visitors from tbt more so than those on discord. last night i was accepting visitors for celeste here while i was afk doing assignments. i let people run free and try to find her (because the most damage that could’ve been done was maybe to my flowers but they grow back) totally unmonitored and everything went extremely well. it was free to enter but some people left tips that i was surprised to find still there when i finally had time to close the session and turn in for the morning. after reading through the message log i saw that some people stayed behind to lead people to celeste which made me really happy and i wish i remembered their tbt user so i could thank them with NMT because they made the process so much easier. 

there’s always gonna be pretty bad people, but i think the good usually outweighs it ^^


----------



## morthael (May 4, 2020)

big yikes to some of the experiences on this thread and sorry that it happened when it really shouldn’t have!

i haven’t really had any bad experiences so far since i’ve only used this forum to trade and everyone i’ve encountered so far has been generous and kind, and i hope it stays that way (knocks on wood). but there was an encounter that i wasn’t comfortable with recently that kinda soured my mood when it comes to hosting. long story short, i was hosting people over without a fee to get a rare DIY and a user on here came and took it which was normal enough. maybe an hour later i was looking through nook’s cranny and they had gone around and auctioned it for an exorbitant amount of bells when i was giving it away for _free_. it was just so... icky? like i get it, it’s not like i put on my post not to sell it or anything and sure, it was their’s after they took it but to resell it for such a high price? it felt so dishonest and like i’d been taken advantage of - maybe i would’ve been fine if it was a low amount of bells but man, i’m just so :-/ idk i still feel complicated about it even now, but lesson learned i guess. next time i’ll post a “do not take to resell” or sumn.


----------



## Luxsama (May 4, 2020)

lieryl said:


> i don’t think i’ve had a bad experience yet but it sucks that happened to you. i host on here and discord mainly for celeste and i can say i do trust visitors from tbt more so than those on discord. last night i was accepting visitors for celeste here while i was afk doing assignments. i let people run free and try to find her (because the most damage that could’ve been done was maybe to my flowers but they grow back) totally unmonitored and everything went extremely well. it was free to enter but some people left tips that i was surprised to find still there when i finally had time to close the session and turn in for the morning. after reading through the message log i saw that some people stayed behind to lead people to celeste which made me really happy and i wish i remembered their tbt user so i could thank them with NMT because they made the process so much easier.
> 
> there’s always gonna be pretty bad people, but i think the good usually outweighs it ^^



Thats so sweet!! Same here tho, I only like discord for quick and fast trades but for hosting events I keep it exclusive to this forum. Idk but I just trust the people here more and the community feels more wholesome here 

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



morthael said:


> big yikes to some of the experiences on this thread and sorry that it happened when it really shouldn’t have!
> 
> i haven’t really had any bad experiences so far since i’ve only used this forum to trade and everyone i’ve encountered so far has been generous and kind, and i hope it stays that way (knocks on wood). but there was an encounter that i wasn’t comfortable with recently that kinda soured my mood when it comes to hosting. long story short, i was hosting people over without a fee to get a rare DIY and a user on here came and took it which was normal enough. maybe an hour later i was looking through nook’s cranny and they had gone around and auctioned it for an exorbitant amount of bells when i was giving it away for _free_. it was just so... icky? like i get it, it’s not like i put on my post not to sell it or anything and sure, it was their’s after they took it but to resell it for such a high price? it felt so dishonest and like i’d been taken advantage of - maybe i would’ve been fine if it was a low amount of bells but man, i’m just so :-/ idk i still feel complicated about it even now, but lesson learned i guess. next time i’ll post a “do not take to resell” or sumn.



This is what I fear the most too when doing giveaways. Some people are just greedy I guess


----------



## Chachamaru (May 4, 2020)

I have only had 1 experience out of so many kind people who have traded with me and been EXCEEDINGLY generous and kind that made me kinda go "huh okay, wtf". I think I bought them like 3 or 4 nook miles items, one being the teacup ride (5,000 nook miles mind you) I expected two (re-orderable) items in return, and they only showed up with one.

I should've realized because the way they responded to me confirming the trade (for both items) was super curt/short like "I can get you the ___ for them". They just seemed to have a little bit of an attitude problem to begin with, kind of entitled and a little bit snappy. I just let it go and now I remind myself to not trade with them again. It wasn't even worth a negative feedback,

Everyone else has been awesome though. Very thankful to all the wonderful members who have helped me out here.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

You guys know you can hit the minus button or whatever to end the session and send them home right? I do it at the end of every trade to make it super quick.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 4, 2020)

To be honest, I don't think it seemed as though they were being malicious or rude on purpose. They probably thought your island was beautiful and thought it was okay to just explore. Doesn't sound like they stole anything either, just looked around. While this is kinda of annoying and nerve-racking to have this happen with a stranger, I think it all comes down to them not knowing proper etiquette that has been in place with those of us who have played previous instalments before. It sucks that they stopped responding but maybe they felt ashamed or embarrassed that they offended you? I'm sorry you had to go through this but don't let it discourage you


----------



## morthael (May 4, 2020)

Chachamaru said:


> You guys know you can hit the minus button or whatever to end the session and send them home right? I do it at the end of every trade to make it super quick.


there’s supposedly been problems with save data corrupting by doing that or sometimes it can cause communication errors too so people have been recommending to leave via airport just in case! but more power to you if it’s been working well!


----------



## Chachamaru (May 4, 2020)

morthael said:


> there’s supposedly been problems with save data corrupting by doing that or sometimes it can cause communication errors too so people have been recommending to leave via airport just in case! but more power to you if it’s been working well!


EEEEEh WHATAAAA... Okay, yeah, wow, I had no idea, but thank you.. I wont be doing it anymore in that case. Geez.. Thats scary.


----------



## morthael (May 4, 2020)

Chachamaru said:


> EEEEEh WHATAAAA... Okay, yeah, wow, I had no idea, but thank you.. I wont be doing it anymore in that case. Geez.. Thats scary.


yeah, it rocked my world when i found out - but there’s been a couple threads about it on tbt as well i think, if you want to read up on it.


----------



## PinkyPoo (May 4, 2020)

I had a bad experience on Nookazon. I was selling a DIY for the extra long log sofa and I got an offer of 10k bells for it. I realized I listed it wrong and told the person hey it’s the DIY, sorry if there was any confusion, I’m new to the site. They said that’s ok, they hope they can craft it. So I told them what the recipe is, two log arm chairs. They didn’t have the chair DIY, so they didn’t want to do the deal anymore. Ok that’s fine, I don’t want to sell you something you can’t make, that’s just not how I play the game. Then they told me to be clear next time and they gave me a bad review with no comment! My first review too! We didn’t even do the deal and I was trying to be helpful. Ugh!


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 4, 2020)

I probably enjoyed reading this thread more than I should. It feels like gossiping about rude customers at my old retail job, which is the only fun part of retail.

Everyone I've dealt with in NH has been completely lovely, and I only had one I didn't like in New Leaf. It was more weird than scammy as it wasn't a trade, but it really bothered me. I was on a public Tortimer island for some reason that I can't remember and I had caught a bunch of sharks and beetles that I was (obviously) going to bring back and sell. This lady showed up and kept insisting that I go on a tour with her. I didn't want to in the first place, but I also genuinely had to get off the game to go somewhere irl. I explained that, but she refused to let me go and was blocking my way out so that I had to play with her. There might have been another way out that I wasn't aware of, but I ended up having to flip the wifi off on my 3DS so that I could leave. I was so bugged that I lost all of those sharks


----------



## kasane (May 4, 2020)

i haven't had a bad experience with anyone yet, but to those who did, i'm sorry that those people don't have human decency over a video game

the only people that have a bad impression on me are the ones in discord who charge a 10nmt entry fee to visit a special npc or buy something from timmy and tommy. 1 or 2nmt i understand but 10???


----------



## Dustbird (May 4, 2020)

I... really don't get the problem with someone checking out your island "without your permission". Even less so when they aren't even allowed to talk to an NPC? What's the worst thing that could happen? No offense, but some of y'all really have some weird issues.  

(Obviously not talking about scammers or the such here, those really are scum!)


----------



## chibski (May 4, 2020)

I've never personally come across anyone I wouldn't trade with again, but that's only because I try to avoid letting people come to my island in general. Even so, there was a girl who asked if she could stick around my island to look around because it was "so pretty", and I was too anxious to say no even though I wanted to terraform. She didn't do anything wrong and was very nice, but it still rubbed me the wrong way. If I'm trading or giving a villager away, I just want to do that and be done with it.

Just a small rant, I've come to hate the ANCH discord server and have stopped using it entirely. There are a handful of good people, but too many people there seem too sketchy and there are too many scammers. People charge dozens of NMTs for mediocre villagers, turnip prices, DIYs, etc. and it's gotten out of hand. The ACNH economy is pretty screwed and I blame the stupid server. I even had a friend snapchat me "only 2m" with a picture of RODNEY in boxes because she's a new player and apparently her opinions on pricing are shaped by that server.


----------



## udinafrog (May 4, 2020)

I guess that's because I'm new in the game, and I like seeing others people's islands, that I didn't think having a look around could be considered rude. Luckily I think I've always asked before doing so, so I hope no one has been offended by it. It's just been the usual when someone came to my island too, that they said hi, looked around, talked to the villagers, did some shopping and it wasn't an issue. In fact I was pretty surprised the two times when someone came to make a trade, just did it and then just went away. Guess I am pretty relaxed in this game and not much in the trading-negotiating-selling side... But is good to learn this, I'll be extra careful now.


----------



## AshdewCrossing (May 4, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> I... really don't get the problem with someone checking out your island "without your permission". Even less so when they aren't even allowed to talk to an NPC? What's the worst thing that could happen? No offense, but some of y'all really have some weird issues.
> 
> (Obviously not talking about scammers or the such here, those really are scum!)


I'm in the same boat as OP where I'd be iffed if I invited someone to my island for a trade and they started wandering my island. While yes, it's just a video game and will have literally 0 repercussions on my actual life, it feels a bit like taking an Ubereats order at your door and your driver suddenly starts hanging around in your yard or walks into your house like "Hey! Nice house!"
I have huge areas of my island dedicated to breeding hybrids, so if the visitor trampled over my flowers I'd be pissed that I'd have to wait an extra day for them to propagate. Additionally, I leave DIY recipes or random items out (drop item) because I might want to pick them up with my alternate character, or want to move them to a new location but haven't decided where yet, and someone will ill intent might pick them up without my permission.
So basically yes, it really doesn't matter if someone picks up my items or tramples my flowers. I'd still be pissed though.

edit: to clarify, I don't have a problem with people who ask to look around. This is in regards to situations where someone wanders around without permission.


----------



## pocky (May 4, 2020)

My bad experience was sort of my fault and could have been avoided if I had been more patient. But the other two people involved were also horrible to trade with. 

I had a villager crafting a popular recipe so I advertised it on a Discord group Im in. This sort of thing requires a lot of patience as I only let one person in at a time to avoid confusion, but it generally goes smoothly because most people understand and are patient.

Because of the popularity of the recipe I got a lot of people interested and I started off by giving my Dodo code to the first person who reached out to me, Person A, as they had already told me that they were ready.

10 minutes later Person A was still not in my island. So Person B started to get impatient. Because Person B had made me a really good offer, I didn’t want to lose them as a customer so I went and messaged Person A to see if they were still available/willing to go through with the trade. After another 10 minutes of radio silence I decided to give the Dodo Code to Person B.

Person B shows up and immediately after Person A shows up as well. I apologized to the both of them but figured I’d be able to handle having two people in my island at once.

Person B went into Marshal’s house and got the recipe. And then Person A went in to do the same.

At this point Person B attempted to leave, but couldn’t because Person A was in the middle of talking to the villager. They tried a second time right away but Person A was still in the middle of getting the recipe. Instead of waiting for them to get out of dialogue, Person B simply did the thing where he minimized the game and closed it without saving.

I got the message that Person B had left quietly and immediately after got a message from them on Discord saying that the gold ores they had promised me were still in his inventory and that the DIY was no longer in his possession. Then asked if he could come back.

However, leaving without saving it made it so Marshal had stopped crafting.

Person A who was still in my island informed me that the NMT she had brought over were back in her inventory and that she hadn’t been able to get the recipe. Since I had an extra of the recipe I traded with her for the NMT and she thanked me and asked if we could be friends. I said yes.

Since those two were the first I let into my island for that recipe I lost every other customer that was waiting. But the nightmare doesn’t end there.

Remember when I said that Person A had asked to be friends? Well, for the next 4 hours or so she proceeded to send me a bunch of vulgar, nonsense jokes about her genitals and Tom Nook. I ignored all of it but she wouldn’t stop. Had to eventually block her.


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

Yes. We agreed on a trade, so I mailed them the goods (In game), and they never sent me the payment in return.


----------



## marea (May 4, 2020)

I wanted to add that some mistakes might be because the person is new to AC. I remember in my first trade ever i tried running back to the train station to go back to my town because i thought that was the way for doing it. It did not occure to me that the seller might find my running out of their line of sight rude after the trade was done, or might think i have malicious intents to ruin their towns. I learned the proper way later and started waiting for them to end the session, or just ask them myself if i should go back to the station.


----------



## Succulent (May 4, 2020)

Yes, I have. I opened up my island to 3 people because I had the magical dress at ables. I didn't charge anything and didn't block my island off with any fences because I was sure I could trust people on this forum.

They were all in ables shops as I had to go to dinner, so I just let them know I'd be afk for a bit.
As I returned, all 3 people were gone and so were all my turnips and a piece of furniture that I had dropped randomly. I came back on here on my thread to see that two people had reported the 3rd to me. They tried to stop them from taking my turnips but weren't able to.
I contacted the thief on here, but never heard back, so I gave them a bad rating, hoping that this would happen to nobody else.
I don't want to spread any hate, so I will not link them, but I also don't want anyone to have the same experience, so just be careful when trading with a Leonix user.

This definitely made me lose a lot of trust and I haven't felt comfortable training with strangers since then.

On the bright side, I made a new friend.
https://www.belltreeforums.com/members/chibibunnyx.100625/ helped me by reporting the person and giving me money and even the stolen furniture. They didn't have to, but they did. Which just warmed my heart. <3


----------



## JKDOS (May 4, 2020)

Succulent said:


> They tried to stop them from taking my turnips but weren't able to.



It's water under the bridge now, but if anyone experiences this kind of behavior in the future, just DC from the game and it will thwart any thief and their plans.


----------



## axo (May 4, 2020)

I've experienced people leaving me hanging on trades, but I think I would probably still trade with them if they asked


----------



## Succulent (May 4, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> It's water under the bridge now, but if anyone experiences this kind of behavior in the future, just DC from the game and it will thwart any thief and their plans.



They actually did, but it didn't work?
Anyway, I do know that this was a lot of my fault too, I shouldn't have been so trusting and carefree.^^'


----------



## meo (May 4, 2020)

swifterly said:


> I honestly don't really understand why people get upset when visitors look around their island without asking... I never would have thought to consider it rude, except for I saw tons of people complaining about it here so I now know not to do it.
> 
> Of course, this probably has a lot to do with the fact that NH is the first game where I've actually interacted with the online community. I've played AC since I was 7, but in WW and NL I only kept to myself or played with irl friends. In WW and NL, I can DEF understand why people wouldn't want anyone running off, because visitors could do wayy more damage.
> 
> ...





Khte said:


> I'm honestly VERY grateful about how NH is much friendlier to unknown visitors- with the 'not destroying flowers', no mass holes, not messing up custom paths. But there are a few things that could really mess up the host. Even the 'small' things the previous user mentioned like buying out items from the shop that the host might want, Or shaking fruit trees, or even running/picking flowers can be very detrimental to the island. It may seem small, but some of these things take days to fix if the host doesn't TT. Needless to say, a very upsetting thing to happen.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but if the host is cross-breeding or just breeding in general, even though flowers cant be totally destroyed, the flowers won't breed if they aren't in bloom. So that's already a 3 day wait to attempt any cross-breeding with those flower(s).
> 
> ...



All the points I wanted to mention on this have been mostly made. However, I do want to touch on the part where you said "I honestly don't really understand why people get upset when visitors look around their island without asking...".

Just that, without asking, you do not know the state someone may have their town in even if it's an area you don't see when flying over/around the airport.
I'm one of those people that have had to disconnect because someone just takes off without asking or asks but runs off before getting an answer.
Sometimes I have items I've dropped around other character houses to give to those characters later.
It's not disrespect, you could be a perfectly trustworthy person but you also could not. So, by just taking off and, especially if those items are expensive (elaborate kimono stands for one example) then it puts the host in an awkward place.

Permission is key and upfront arrangements so that the host has time to plan for it. Don't wait till you land to say hey can I do xyz. Ask when you're arranging your trade so that the host knows to put away whatever items, check their shops first, communicate to you what not to do (pick their breeding flowers) etc.
You can argue to do that before you decide to plan trades, sure...but you could also argue the person should just do what they came to do, trade, and then leave. For the most part I try to do the former...but sometimes you have people horrible about time and communication who lead you on for pickups at multiple different times only to finally be ready during an inconvenient one. And sometimes you just jump on teh chance to be done with that trade already. So, really it's just about communication.


----------



## Sheep Villager (May 4, 2020)

pocky said:


> My bad experience was sort of my fault and could have been avoided if I had been more patient. But the other two people involved were also horrible to trade with.
> 
> I had a villager crafting a popular recipe so I advertised it on a Discord group Im in. This sort of thing requires a lot of patience as I only let one person in at a time to avoid confusion, but it generally goes smoothly because most people understand and are patient.
> 
> ...



If someone ever disconnects in the middle of a villager crafting you can sometimes get the animal to resume crafting by saving and restarting your game! I learned this when I was hosting and someone genuinely had an internet hiccup happen. They told me how to get the animal back crafting and it worked out. 

I did have a moment of panic when I realized my villager stopped crafting and I still had a queue. I was also letting people in one at a time so people were already waiting for 20 minutes.

Also just to be more on topic... I gave up on trading on reddit. I had a streak of 3 with people ghosting me for long periods of time (2/3 have not replied to this day). After wasting two whole days trying to trade on there I decided I would only use this forum. I've had zero problems on here. Maybe people on reddit just don't get notifications... or just have bad attention span. I don't know.​


----------



## DragonLatios (May 4, 2020)

I Did a Bonehead Move on a Island i was tradeing with and i saw a Group of DIy. I was looking at them and pick one up and without thinking i hit learn diy. I Did not think anything of it till the island owner say Ya and i stop and in real life say some Bad words to myself for not thinking. I was happy i got catch and learn not everything is free to pick up. I Drop bells like 10000 to repay the owner of the taken DIY Card. I Maybe drop a gold rock if i had one. But i was happy he forgive me for my Brain dead move and greedness.


----------



## Carole (May 4, 2020)

> [rant] have you already encountered someone you won't trade with again?



Nope. This is why I am a solitary player. Besides, I am almost 72 years old and descend into "get off my lawn!" mode all too easily. LOL  I have lots of fun playing by myself and this is less upsetting both to me and to other people.


----------



## Mick (May 4, 2020)

I either don't leave people unsupervised, or I trust them enough to let them wander as much as they want. There's really no use in getting mad at someone for wanting to look at the way you decorate your island and house, in fact, isn't it like half of the fun to be able to share with others what you have been up to?


----------



## Llunavale (May 4, 2020)

I've been very fortunate to trade with some wonderful people to be honest - but I'm usually very clear on what people can/can't do and if I can, I'll restrict the areas they can visit. I'll only change that if they ask and give me a reason.

I will say...maybe at the expense of sounding a bit harsh, but for your case OP, you really should have been clear with them that they shouldn't wander off. Exploring other people's islands is a big part of the game in my opinion - to me it sounds like you're mainly frustrated because of what they could have been doing, rather than what they actually did. Looking around your island to see what you've done doesn't really seem like something most people would get angry about and if you are the kind of person that doesn't want people doing this, you absolutely should mention that instead of assume people will ask to explore. In my experience, most people don't and will just explore - if they're not on your Best Friends list anyway, there's very little they can do to disrupt your town.


----------



## Airen (May 4, 2020)

All of my trades have been very pleasant but I probably don't trade as much as others do. I fence off my turnips if I have a lot and always communicate my rules before sending the Dodo Code (for example, follow me to Villager's house, half payment up front half payment after, etc). All trades that take place on my island also take place on right off the airport dock. I have a lot of spare DIYs laying around in one area so I definitely wouldn't want them to get stolen.


----------

